# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BSTPRO 4.01 Released

## mohamed73

*Improved*  Added XIAOMI FDE(Full-disk encryption) screenlock bypass.Improved device searching in device selection box.Improved log message for Parition Tool.Improved log message for XIAOMI, VIVO, OPPO operations.Improved UI display, highlight current running button.Improved Partition Tool file selection.Improved software login process. *Added XIAOMI*  MI Black Shark(SHARK) Flashing, Direct  unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass  (Invalidate Screen Lock), Factory Reseting, Unlock Account/ID, Partition  tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband data  backup/clear.MAX2(MDE40) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MAX2(MDT4) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MIX 2S(M1803D5XC) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MIX 2S(M1803D5XA) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MIX 2S(M1803D5XE) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MIX 2S(M1803D5XT) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI 6X(M1804D2SC) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI 6X(M1804D2SG) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI 6X(M1804D2SE) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI 6X(M1804D2ST) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI Note 3(MCT8) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock).MI Note 3(MCE8) Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, FDE device screen lock bypass (Invalidate Screen Lock). *Add VIVO*  Z1I Flashing, Direct unlocking screen lock in  EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data,  Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband  data backup/clear.V11 PRO Flashing, Direct unlocking screen  lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss  data, Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions,  baseband data backup/clear.X21S Flashing, Direct unlocking screen lock  in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss data,  Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions, baseband  data backup/clear.X21 PRO Flashing, Direct unlocking screen  lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting, Factory Reseting without loss  data, Partition tool for read/erase/write any specific partitions,  baseband data backup/clear.X3F Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataX3L Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataX3V Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataY18L Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataY22L Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataX520A Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataX520F Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss dataX520L Direct unlocking screen lock in EDL(9008) mode, Factory Reseting without loss data
Click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]to download latest version.

----------


## mohamed73

_ _

----------

